
How hundreds of coffee meetings have paid off for TeachStreet - marcin
http://blog.nosnivelling.com/2011/09/how-hundreds-of-coffee-meetings-have.html
======
jwedgwood
What Dave doesn't mention in this post is the mindset he brings to these
meetings. Honest, open, generous, no time wasted, and he's completely direct.
Regardless of how you got to the table, you end up having a super high value
discussion because of how he approaches the time.

The fact that he gains so much from these later is no surprise to me. What he
gets back later on is just a big karma circle finding its way back to him.

This path is open to everyone.

~~~
maren
That's the same way I got to know everyone I now consider friends and advisors
when I moved to San Francisco without knowing anyone. I agree that coffee
dates with brutally honest people are the best - they may sting a little but
I've learned more from those who don't sugar coat their advice than those who
try to spare my feelings.

------
marcin
There is a previous post mentioned (by Mark Suster
[http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2011/08/15/why-you-
need-t...](http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2011/08/15/why-you-need-to-
take-50-coffee-meetings/)) but I felt like this one adds more color to the
approach.

